
Defending Privacy at the U.S. Border – for Travelers with Digital Devices (2011) - neverminder
https://www.eff.org/wp/defending-privacy-us-border-guide-travelers-carrying-digital-devices
======
MrQuincle
Have a dual-boot system and set it up 1) so it loads Windows directly when you
cross the border, 2) with a password such as "secret" or "name1982" that you
tell the border agent as soon as he asks.

Much easier if you pretend to be computer illiterate and/or being helpful.

~~~
nthcolumn
In my experience, the guards have room temperature IQs and a fascist mindset
making them trivially easy to divert but rock hard to reason with/dissuade.
Avoiding detection by the enemy is far, far easier than the usual push-me-
pull-you so case story 'Howard' is going to have a bad day whatever. Don't do
this people! They don't care and by identifying yourself as such you are
guaranteeing yourself trouble today and forever. Again in my experience, if
you think they can't and won't try to fit you up for something nasty then you
are as naive and stupid as Howard. You can be jailed indefinitely in the UK
until you provide the password to an encrypted volume/machine. Most laptops
have an SD card slot into which you can place card with a hidden partition
containing an encrypted VM as well as a nice visible FAT32 honeypot for your
bulletheaded new friend. Yes to using Windows for this. Do not mention LINUX!

~~~
jessaustin
_...a nice visible FAT32 honeypot for your bulletheaded new friend._

Do you have any recommendations for viruses to install in that partition? b^)

------
romanr
Quite unhelpful and outdated article.

Of course encrypt your information. What I was hoping to find is
recommendation about what to do if they ask you to unlock your phone/computer
and what are your rights in such situation.

~~~
ISL
See the heading near the bottom, "Border Agent Demands for Access to Data".

------
zoidb
Title should be updated with "2011"

